# Need Sex advice from both men and women



## lostandalone1017 (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi all! This is my first post so please bare with me if I seem all over the place. I have been married for 3 and a half year to my husband, and we have been together for 7 years. While dating, we would have sex all the time. Since we got married, the sex slowed down a bit, but not enough for an concern.

Well here it is.... My husband and I have not have sex in 10 months. We are very emotionally close and say I love you to eachother every day with notes, text messages and verbally. We both have very busy schedules, but that shouldn't lead to a 10 month sexless marriage.

I am 31 years old and since we got married, I have been in the best shape of my life. I consider myself an attractive woman. I am a bartender and get hit on all the time....so my physical appearance has nothing to do with my situation.

This is not 100% all him. There have been a few times when the word "sex" came up and either he or myself was not feeling well, or was too tired.

Advice? Do you think he is cheating, lack of interest...etc.....I just feel like I want it more than her does. I have no clue!!!


----------



## Susan2010 (Apr 19, 2010)

No one here can think he is cheating. You can find that out if you want though. Have you and he sat down and talked about it? Have you asked him why it is has been 10 months?


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

It doesn't sound like cheating to me, but it definitely sounds like an issue. 

Choose a quiet time, outside of your bedroom to talk with him about this. Let him know that sex is very important and ask him to share ideas with you how you can become more sexually active together. 

It may be that he needs to see a doctor about a physical issue that keeps his libido low, or it may be you need to re-think your schedule. Being busy should be no excuse as people do make time for what they feel is most important. Really explore the reasons why you may not have been having sex and find resolutions to those so you can begin enjoying yourselves again.


----------

